# Trouble shaking fatigue.



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

In my quest for the California triple crown, I rode my second of three double centuries about 10 days ago. It was the hardest double as far as climbing 18,000 ft, but I felt strong and completed with more left in the tank. Every other double I have everyone has left me very tired. Now, after 10 days I am still battling fatigue. After 6 days off, I went out and rode two days of 40 mile rides. There were a lot of hills but the pace was easy. I felt strong but the next day I was drained again. My question is, is there something I ca do with nutrition or anything to expedite my recovery? It doesn't seem like recovery should take 2 weeks. Maybe it basin the past and I am just forgetting. By the way, I am 50 hrs old. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Is it possible you may be overexerting yourself?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been fighting accumulated fatigue as my seasons stretches into the final months... Felt like crap the past month. I had to take 3 days off 2 weeks ago.. and 2 days off this past week. The past 2 days were the first rides that I felt semi alive again. 

Something had to do to recover was drink a ton of water.. totally flush my body out... I stretched 3-4 times a day for a while.. and got to bed as early as possible. Besides time off the bike and nutrition that's all I've found that helps. Then I had to "open up" my legs again. 2 weeks of lower intensity left me with no snap left.. so I had to take a day last week and do a few all out short attacks on an easy ride. The next day I was feeling better.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I know if I've been doing too much hill work that some time on flats helps me recover.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

And obviously you've already seen your massage therapist at least once in the past ten days, and hopefully twice. That's a number one key to recovery.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I have not seen massage therapist. I was slightly sore for a couple of days but that was normal. It's this feeling like I am just dragging and need a nap every day. It seems to be gone now, but I've never needed a weeks recovery before. I just ate clean and slept a lot. I'll ease back into rides


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, you could certainly recover by consuming nothing but small amounts of bread and water for many days, but that would slow recovery quite a bit. Same thing with massage therapy; it significantly speeds recovery, and will make you stronger and faster with regular visits.

It's been a proven technique for thousands of years, yet many modern athletes eschew it. I don't understand why.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

I am 47. Last year I did the Death Valley Double century twice -spring and fall with a few other centuries tossed in for good measure. This year was simply terrible. I averaged only fifty miles per week (road and mountain) and did not have the energy to do any endurance rides. This year has been strictly casual riding for the first time in decades -I have it much worse than you but I am not sweating it. 

This has happened to me to a lesser extent a few years back -then I was back to my normal ultra cycling self the next year. No explanation as to what happened. I often suspect it is a low grade virus or simply overtraining. Last year I put in heavy fast miles rain or shine without any time off to do both of the DV doubles. That might have been what left me in this middle of the road state of cycling I am stuck in right now. 

Now, I will try to discipline myself to take a solid month off of endurance or fast training even if I feel good. My genetic makeup seems predisposed to complete burnout without much warning in advance. As I get older I am trying to modify my workout regimen to accommodate. But, as I said, everyone's genetic makeup is different so there is no cookie cutter plan except to listen to your body very very very carefully and learn from your mistakes. It is hard to truly listen to your bodies needs. 

You can likely take three weeks off and not lose your endurance or base fitness. Not totally off, but limit riding to two times per week for no more than twenty miles at rp6 (perceived rate of exertion) or lower. Then you can both recover and keep your legs fresh. 

I keep forgetting I am 47 because I generally out perform 90% of the cyclists in my neighborhood. But I do have to train much more strategically now. "Luckily" for me I came down with a very nasty chest cold and I have been off the bike for a good month now -mandatory rest..... It will be interesting to see if I am back in triple crown shape next year. 

My two cents.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Drink your Ovaltine. Try taking it easy maybe do some mountain biking, switch it up. That may freshen you up. Maybe too much of the same thing is dragging you down.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you tried visiting the fountain of youth? That'd help. Finding it is the hard part though.
An easier route is to get compression socks if you don't have them already. And I do agree a good massage will help. You also might need to eat more along the way too.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

1) Buy a Lynskey, they leave you less fatigued than other ti bilkes.
2) There is physical fatigue and there is mental fatigue. You may be fighting both.

Many good suggestions given to you regarding hydration, massage therapy, rest, and diet. I know several good runners who set pr's in the marathon and had difficulties coming back. It was more mental than physical in that they felt they could never again achieve the times they set for that specific race. Another example is an individual who set a world record for riding rollers for 24 hours, then never got on a bike again. The mind can and does play strange games with us at times.

Don't push yourself to regain your stamina too soon. That will only frustrate you. Perhaps a week or more off the bike will help in recovery. It will give your body and your mind to fully recover from your effort. Also remember, every year we get a year older and recovery takes a little longer. Respect what your body is telling you and it's more than likely you will come back as strong as ever.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Vitamin B-12 injection. That's what my doc gives me for fatigue. Really helps.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My doctor tells me stuff like it is. I'm 45 and he says at my age....

Atheletes are retiring or already retired.
My body cannot refuel, reboot, and recover like it used to
I should use cycling, and not let it use me.
Enjoyment is key, world records are not.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, did you take in plenty of potassium during the ride? How about your magnesium intake for recovery after? There's a few things overlooked at times.


----------



## nobars (Sep 28, 2011)

My friend uses a blended nut/milk drink.


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

I suffered Overtraining, and it took me MONTHS to come right. Now I take Resting Heart Rate every morning with out fail. It's a great indicator of the body and how it is responding, because as others have said, the mind does not always know, or tell you what's going on.
Sounds like and energy thing to me? I was told by my sports doc who diagnosed (as best he could) my overtraining that our energy systems take weeks to come right from overtraining. He said I was depeted..."could I not just go have a good feed?" i said...NO... and he was right. 
We get affected differently. Maybe you just need rest? sometimes, like me, I felt OK, but my legs were always sore? and I just could not push? but maybe your legs feel OK, and it's energy? or tiredness? well perhaps your body is telling you something?
How much water do others drink. I try to drink 2 liters a day, but end up going back and from the toilet, so not sure if that is helpfull, especially when working. 
When you think of how much energy you would use in a race, do you eat that much while riding it. I bet you don't, so somehow you have to get back that ??thousand calories, and that has to take a toll on you. 
A good tip i was given, when eating in a race, your eating for your "recovery"


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had the same thing happen and I am 54. A few years ago I worked up to a 300 mile week in preparation for a double and then had sudden severe fatigue. Took more than a year to recover and 2 years later I am now just getting back to where I was. I also have Addison's disease and hypothyroid so that could also be a factor.
I just got turned on to this book and I think it is really good reading:

Amazon.com: The Big Book of Endurance Training and Racing (9781616080655): Philip Maffetone, Mark Allen: Books


----------

